# Side button on G502 stopped working



## gamingmonkey (Jan 2, 2017)

Hello,

I've been using my G502 mouse for a long time , and it's great, recently however my side button (the "forward" button) has stopped working.

I use this button alot when browsing and I don't know why but it no longer does it's function so I'm asking if anyone might be able to help me in this. I installed Logitech Gaming Software to check if maybe the button is unbinded but everything is normal. I also unplugged/plugged my mouse to see if it works and also restarting my PC, however still nothing.

Anyone have any suggestions , I really like this mouse and would love to fix any problem it has.

Thanks in forward.


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 2, 2017)

If you had it for many years now, I'd say it's time to buy a new one.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 2, 2017)

how are you determining it ist functioning? are you pushing it during browsing for example?....those functions CAN become unbound sometimes, Have You opened the Logitech G502 software, and tried pushing the button to see if it registers?if not , try it.

if it IS indeed broken , you can order a *New G502, classic style for $50. HERE.
*
*or the new RGB one, for $70 HERE*


----------



## gamingmonkey (Jan 2, 2017)

Thanks for the answers , yes I'm pushing the button normally as I always did while browsing and in LGS and it still doesn't work.

I can live without this button , but I'd rather fix it if able.

Now that I think about it , I did recently clean it off the dust it had , but I'm not sure if dust can cause this malfunction.


----------



## Jetster (Jan 2, 2017)

Do you have the software installed?


----------



## gamingmonkey (Jan 2, 2017)

LGS ? Yes.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 2, 2017)

gamingmonkey said:


> Thanks for the answers , yes I'm pushing the button normally as I always did while browsing and in LGS and it still doesn't work.
> 
> I can live without this button , but I'd rather fix it if able.
> 
> Now that I think about it , I did recently clean it off the dust it had , but I'm not sure if dust can cause this malfunction.


my point was that Sometime those bindings can be "unpredicatable" , I recommend that You run the Logitech software to VERIFY it isnt working, meaning the Log program will either see You pressing the button or it wont, that way it removes any chance that it is a incompatability, or any other conflict...

i dont know what OS your running, but you can get the software on Logitechs website Here....

http://support.logitech.com/en_us/product/g502-proteus-core-tunable-gaming-mouse#download


----------



## Jetster (Jan 2, 2017)

gamingmonkey said:


> LGS ? Yes.



Uninstall it. Reboot then try it with no software


----------



## gamingmonkey (Jan 2, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> my point was that Sometime those bindings can be "unpredicatable" , I recommend that You run the Logitech software to VERIFY it isnt working, meaning the Log program will either see You pressing the button or it wont, that way it removes any chance that it is a incompatability, or any other conflict...
> 
> i dont know what OS your running, but you can get the software on Logitechs website Here....
> 
> http://support.logitech.com/en_us/product/g502-proteus-core-tunable-gaming-mouse#download


Just tried it, it registers every key except that one 



Jetster said:


> Uninstall it. Reboot then try it with no software



Nope, problem is still there.


----------



## Jetster (Jan 2, 2017)

gamingmonkey said:


> Nope, problem is still there.



Well now you know it the mouse. Is it still under warranty? I think its 3 years


----------



## gamingmonkey (Jan 2, 2017)

Yeah, it still is.

 I think that I will send it back, thanks for the help guys.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 3, 2017)

They seriously need to use the MX510 switches in all of their mice.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 3, 2017)

gamingmonkey said:


> Yeah, it still is.
> 
> I think that I will send it back, thanks for the help guys.



 Just to be certain, this button just stopped working for no reason right? Specifically what I'm asking is you didn't smash it or  spill soda on it etc.? I just hate to see you ship it back to logitech and find out they won't cover accidental damage because they don't. Otherwise best of luck.


----------



## gamingmonkey (Jan 4, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> Just to be certain, this button just stopped working for no reason right? Specifically what I'm asking is you didn't smash it or  spill soda on it etc.? I just hate to see you ship it back to logitech and find out they won't cover accidental damage because they don't. Otherwise best of luck.


Sorry, for late reply.

Yeah, it suddenly stopped working one day, no smash or spill on it as I take care of the equipment I have (especially when it costs like this).

I honestly think that dust might be involved in this but I can't be certain.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 4, 2017)

gamingmonkey said:


> Sorry, for late reply.
> 
> Yeah, it suddenly stopped working one day, no smash or spill on it as I take care of the equipment I have (especially when it costs like this).
> 
> I honestly think that dust might be involved in this but I can't be certain.




 For a button to stop working on a decent to higher end mouse it's more than dust. Generally companies that make better mice use better switches I don't know what the logitech uses but I am familiar with Omron switches which are the ones that companies like steel series use. It's not very dissimilar from a mechanical keyboards function underneath each key ,dust isn't something that's going to stop it, unless it's an inch of dust

Plus inside of the mouse the switch itself is contained inside a small case not too much unlike the one in the picture below







These things can happen they wear out overtime with use you could take the best care of it anyone has ever taken for a mouse, just like all things in ages and it breaks

 This is the inside of your mouse , thrre about


----------



## INSTG8R (Jan 4, 2017)

FWIW @jboydgolfer the G502 is apparently using Omrons in it. I have only had mine for a couple months so this concerns me. I mean I musta got 5Yrs outta my G500 before left click let go,...


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 4, 2017)

INSTG8R said:


> FWIW @jboydgolfer the G502 is apparently using Omrons in it. I have only had mine for a couple months so this concerns me. I mean I musta got 5Yrs outta my G500 before left click let go,...


 If i were you I wouldnt lose too much sleep according to the OP he said "a long time" of use so I suppose at least a few years. In my opinion if you get more than three years out of omRon's you're  living on borrowed time at that point ,  with any switch for that matter

  What I find strange is that the side button when generally that's one of the buttons that used far less then say left to right click for instance,   It could be defective

@INSTG8R   Since you recently bought yours do you have the spectrum or the one that the OP has? Which is the one without RGB lighting. I'm assuming you have the former over the latter even though the  latter is still available. I can certainly understand the allure to buying the older G502 because if it's $20 reduced price tag . As far as I know the only difference is the color of the LEDs but I could be wrong. And I recently bought  The G502 spectrum this past summer and I love it.

I've had Omron switches fail on me  in the past for no reason or at least not because of abuse but in that case it was a steel series sensei which the right click died on me. Those mice are still worth something even broken many people would like to harvest that working switches out of them. Just a word of the wise you can still get some money out of them selling them here on tech power up


----------



## INSTG8R (Jan 4, 2017)

Yeah it's a Spectrum and I am pretty happy with it overall. Big improvement over my G500 in sensor precision alone. I am VERY chained to the Logitech "shape" so I was a little worried about this one but totally used to it now very happy with it and just hope is lasts as long as my rprevious mice and no dead switches like the OP...


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 4, 2017)

INSTG8R said:


> Yeah it's a Spectrum and I am pretty happy with it overall. Big improvement over my G500 in sensor precision alone. I am VERY chained to the Logitech "shape" so I was a little worried about this one but totally used to it now very happy with it and just hope is lasts as long as my rprevious mice and no dead switches like the OP...


Yup, we have the same exact mice then I absolutely Love mine. I used to never be into buying good keyboards and good mice but as of about two or three years ago I said screw it , i might as well enjoy it.  My top favorite good mice of all time  would have to be .....

 corsair M 45
 Steel series sensei
 Logitech G502 spectrum
And my good old early 90s trackball mouse

 No particular order to that but the M 45 and the G502 would be neck and neck


----------

